# Starting a weight loss diet tomorrow.



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

I got a bit too fat last year 

When I came out of hospital after my near death experience just over a year ago, I was really skinny. I was slim when I became ill and lost alot of weight during my hospital admission.

As I got better I set to work on regaining the weight, unfortunately I didn't stop once I'd regained the weight! Being off work sick for six months didn't help.

At the minute I'm about a stone and a half out of my comfort zone.

Anyway, tomorows the day to get back on track, nothing drastic - just cutting out the crap, being sensible with the portions. I may need a bit of moral support along the way!

Of course, I'm having pizza tonight - last night of freedon and all that!


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jan 2014)

Tonight is my last day too. I wish you luck, if you find it hard and need support you know where I am


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

Lullabelle said:


> Tonight is my last day too. I wish you luck, if you find it hard and need support you know where I am


Oh goodie, a diet partner! Are you doing a weigh in in the morning?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jan 2014)

Best of luck, will power and plenty of cycling should see you through...
at the moment I need to shed a few pounds as well. trying hard not to put weight on now I am on steroids permanently!


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Of course, I'm having pizza tonight - last night of freedon and all that!



Are you seriously stopping having such food?


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Are you seriously stopping having such food?


Yep.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Best of luck, will power and plenty of cycling should see you through...
> at the moment I need to shed a few pounds as well. trying hard not to put weight on now I am on steroids permanently!


Arrrgggh. Steroids make managing your weight very difficult, do they make you ravenous all the time?


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Yep.



Forever?


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jan 2014)

I reckon i put half a stone on over x mas and we still have boxes of chocs to eat 
ATM i am just trying to get on the bike and get some fitness back after a close to 3 week lay off the bike over xmas /new year then i will worry about weight once i start racking the miles up .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Arrrgggh. Steroids make managing your weight very difficult, do they make you ravenous all the time?


I only seem to get hungry about half an hour before my meals, but that probably has something to do with when I take them (8am, 12pm, 4pm)... but at the moment the amount of cycling I am doing (atm) is countering the extra food and I know I have to be very careful, but one of the disadvantages of being allergic to dairy also works out as an advantage - no chocolate...    so I didn't put any weight on over Christmas!


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Arrrgggh. Steroids make managing your weight very difficult, do they make you ravenous all the time?



That's what happened to my endearing mother.

Never any weight problems, then she was put on steroids and a couple of stone quickly followed.


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2014)

I lost two pounds over Christmas and put six and a half pounds on last weekend at the Straw Bear festival. Any further trials and tribulations in my laughable weightloss campaign will be shared in the weight loss thread over in the Health Fitness and Training. There's a nearly infinite capacity to bore you all as I'm aiming to lose eight stone. I might be there some time


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jan 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> That's what happened to my endearing mother.
> 
> Never any weight problems, then she was put on steroids and a couple of stone quickly followed.


I guess in that sense I am lucky because the steroids actually allow me to continue with what is for me, my normal level of activity and that is often higher than the calories I take in! In this case I am on hydrocortisone rather than prednisolone so hoping it won't be as bad!


----------



## London Female (19 Jan 2014)

Good luck Sarah, I started my diet today after putting on 10lbs in the past few months.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Oh goodie, a diet partner! Are you doing a weigh in in the morning?



No weigh in. I prefer to do it on Saturday or Sunday when I am awake. Very little will happen this week.


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I reckon i put half a stone on over x mas and we still have boxes of chocs to eat
> ATM i am just trying to get on the bike and get some fitness back after a close to 3 week lay off the bike over xmas /new year then i will worry about weight once i start racking the miles up .


Similar story to mine that one CK, unfortunately I already had a couple of stone to lose, I now have 2.5 

Good luck Sarah, I'm sure it will start to come off once the 'crap' is cut out


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jan 2014)

Go for it Sara. I weighed myself this morning and am at my lowest since about 2006/7. It's totally worth the effort required to change one's eating habits.


----------



## Saluki (19 Jan 2014)

I am also cutting out the rubbish (mostly), I weigh on Wednesday mornings. Today has gone a bit astray though


----------



## tony111 (19 Jan 2014)

I went on one of those "I speak your weight machines" the other day It said "no coach parties please".


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

Saluki said:


> I am also cutting out the rubbish (mostly), I weigh on Wednesday mornings. Today has gone a bit astray though


Oh good. Anoher diet partner. 

I've just been setting up a weight loss ticker on My Fitness Pal. Don't know exactly how much I weigh yet, so will put ticker on when I've got weighed in the morning.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Go for it Sara. I weighed myself this morning and am at my lowest since about 2006/7. It's totally worth the effort required to change one's eating habits.


Thing is, I don't know if i's my imagination, but my hips feel a bit creeky. Am wondering if its because of all the extra lard I'm carting about!


----------



## midliferider (19 Jan 2014)

Hi Sara, you are going to succeed because you are not going on a specific diet. You are just going to eat healthy.
We know that you take regular exercise by way of cycling.
My only advice is that please do not chart your weight. Just follow healthy eating and regular exercise and you will naturally feel better.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> Hi Sara, you are going to succeed because you are not going on a specific diet. You are just going to eat healthy.
> We know that you take regular exercise by way of cycling.
> My only advice is that please do not chart your weight. Just follow healthy eating and regular exercise and you will naturally feel better.


You're right about feeling better, I always feel alot more lively when I cut the rubbish out. Not sure about the weight chart though. I think I might feel motivated to see the little arrow move along the chart.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> You're right about feeling better, I always feel alot more lively when I cut the rubbish out. Not sure about the weight chart though. I think I might feel motivated to see the little arrow move along the chart.


I need that kind of motivation as well otherwise I find I become a bit too complacent, which is when it goes a bit wrong.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> My only advice is that please do not chart your weight. Just follow healthy eating and regular exercise and you will naturally feel better.



Have to agree with this, I ended up in hospital years ago because the scales/numbers became far too important/addictive. But if this is simply a healthy living motivation type thread then I'm in


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Have to agree with this, I ended up in hospital years ago because the scales/numbers became far too important/addictive. But if this is simply a healthy living motivation type thread then I'm in



The weight loss thread already exists and is over in the Health, Fitness and Training forum.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jan 2014)

yeah, count me in. I've spent a couple of years cycling less intensely but fuelling just the same as before. Things have gotta change & sadly it ain't going to be harder cycling for a while yet.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Have to agree with this, I ended up in hospital years ago because the scales/numbers became far too important/addictive. But if this is simply a healthy living motivation type thread then I'm in


Sorry to hear that, I've a number of friends who experienced similar problems. If I'm honest, I've been a bit of a yo yo dieter ever since I was a teenager.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Jan 2014)

vernon said:


> The weight loss thread already exists and is over in the Health, Fitness and Training forum.



I'm not bothered about weight loss, I was agreeing with the no weighing comment and suggesting a continual healthy lifestyle motivation thread instead!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> yeah, count me in. I've spent a couple of years cycling less intensely but fuelling just the same as before. Things have gotta change & sadly it ain't going to be harder cycling for a while yet.


I don't ride as much as I should - I tend to only ride for transport. Don't really ride for leisure/exersize as such (apart from when I go off on a little tour). I've just signed up to a couple of rides led by the local CTC as I'd like to get into leisure riding more.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jan 2014)

vernon said:


> The weight loss thread already exists and is over in the Health, Fitness and Training forum.


 How many what bike, light, saddle, pedal, I've quit smoking......... threads do we enjoy. Maybe post a link to each on both & let people choose for themselves or hit report & let the mods decide if they need merging?


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I'm not bothered about weight loss, I was agreeing with the no weighing comment and suggesting a continual healthy lifestyle motivation thread instead!


 

I think that you'll find that's contained within the weight loss thread or the Fitness, Health and Training forum.


----------



## midliferider (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> You're right about feeling better, I always feel alot more lively when I cut the rubbish out. Not sure about the weight chart though. I think I might feel motivated to see the little arrow move along the chart.


What if the arrow does not go where you would like it to go?
Normal living healthy persons weight can fluctuate during the day. If you do not drink enough, become dehydrated, you will not have any symptoms till you loose about 3% of the body weight. Daily weight is important in intensive care units when we are in total control of your intake etc. It does not make any sense at all to take your weight daily. If you must, you may take your weight once a week. Then preferably take it as the first thing in the morning.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Sorry to hear that, I've a number of friends who experienced similar problems.



I'm over it now but it makes me want to warn people of the risks of counting calories and weighing themselves... I might sound daft but I'm all too aware it can happen to the most unlikely of people. They're just numbers and when one "bad" number ruins your day it's a horrible feeling, please don't place too much importance on them. My main aim at the moment is to try and eat loads of veg with main meals and get out on the bike more... Would quite like to get back to trail running too.

Also, you realise there are healthy options for pizza, yeah? My mate did one with a cauliflower base the other day, it actually looked fab!


----------



## sazzaa (19 Jan 2014)

vernon said:


> I think that you'll find that's contained within the weight loss thread or the Fitness, Health and Training forum.


So? I'm posting here, feel free to ignore my posts if they bother you.


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> How many what bike, light, saddle, pedal, I've quit smoking......... threads do we enjoy. Maybe post a link to each on both & let people choose for themselves or hit report & let the mods decide if they need merging?



Diet and smoking are binary states and can easily be dispensed with: don't buy or smoke fags and eat less move more.

Bikes, lights, saddles and pedals have infinite permutations and deserve infinite threads. 

I have if, you've taken the time to read my stopped smoking thread, incorporated advice to go elsewhere in the Health, Fitness and Training Thread. I only wanted congratulations and back slapping and not a strings of mitigating circumstances that make quitting difficult. I'll be posting no more on smoking because I've quit. I'll not be posting on weight loss because it won't happen in an interesting way.


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2014)

sazzaa said:


> So? I'm posting here, feel free to ignore my posts if they bother you.



Ooo look at you!


----------



## sazzaa (19 Jan 2014)

Healthy pizza! (I'm not a fan of 5:2 in any way but it's a good recipe)

http://www.lavenderandlovage.com/20...uten-free-paleo-and-52-diet-pizza-recipe.html


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> What if the arrow does not go where you would like it to go?
> Normal living healthy persons weight can fluctuate during the day. If you do not drink enough, become dehydrated, you will not have any symptoms till you loose about 3% of the body weight. Daily weight is important in intensive care units when we are in total control of your intake etc. It does not make any sense at all to take your weight daily. If you must, you may take your weight once a week. Then preferably take it as the first thing in the morning.


Do you work in ICU? I changed jobs last year after 15 years as an ICU nurse.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Healthy pizza! (I'm not a fan of 5:2 in any way but it's a good recipe)
> 
> http://www.lavenderandlovage.com/20...uten-free-paleo-and-52-diet-pizza-recipe.html


That looks nice. Have you tried it? The thought of cauliflower crust is putting me off, though I have in the past used cauliflower to bulk up both mashed potato and rice.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jan 2014)

vernon said:


> Diet and smoking are binary states and can easily be dispensed with: don't buy or smoke fags and eat less move more.
> 
> Bikes, lights, saddles and pedals have infinite permutations and deserve infinite threads.
> 
> *I have if, you've taken the time to read my stopped smoking thread, *incorporated advice to go elsewhere in the Health, Fitness and Training Thread. I only wanted congratulations and back slapping and not a strings of mitigating circumstances that make quitting difficult. I'll be posting no more on smoking because I've quit. I'll not be posting on weight loss because it won't happen in an interesting way.


 
*I haven't *but noticed it in new posts with at least 2 very similar threads on the same page. The nature of forums eh.

I hope your not smoking continues apace nearly as much for the rest of us as yourself, it hasn't made you a little ray of sunshine on here recently.


----------



## sazzaa (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> That looks nice. Have you tried it? The though of cauliflower crust is putting me off, though I have in the past used cauliflower to bulk up both mashed potato and rice.



Nope, was going to make it some time this week. A chum made it and said it was lovely (and she's not a veg person).


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2881095, member: 9609"]I should join you I have been piling on the pounds, I am hill fit and in shape at 12st10, it went over 13st by mid december, then I had two weeks beach hols over xmas where I eat and drank myself into oblivion, have kept the boozing and gluttony up since I got back home and I have just weighed in at a whopping 14st 1 I'm turning into one fat b******. And I'm just about to head up to the supermarket for another 4 pints of stella. and a pudding

May be tomorrow I will start behaving myself and miss out a few meals.[/quote]
No, don't starve yourself.

I'm a bit of a bugger for snacking on crisps, buttery toast, chips, pancakes and chocolate (even though I do't really like chocolate that much!). My cunning plan is to reduce the amount of snacking and change to snacking on fruit, fat free fat yogurts etc and to plan ahead and making healthy nutritous meals in advance.instead of bunging a pizza etc in the oven or getting take away.

I've done a bit of plannning ahead, today I've made a big batch of soup and also a big batch of chilli.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> My cunning plan is to reduce the amount of snacking and change to snacking on fruit, fat free fat yogurts etc and to plan ahead and making healthy nutritous meals in advance.instead of bunging a pizza etc in the oven or getting take away.
> 
> I've done a bit of plannning ahead, today I've made a big batch of soup and also a big batch of chilli.


That's what I ended up doing - not snacking was a disaster. Raw carrots, cucumber, celery etc also make good snack alternatives. I also tried dried fruits but they contain waaaay too much sugar and I like them too much.  This week, I'm trying something new (for me) re: yoghurts and am using fresh fruit like bananas, raspberries etc mixed in with Greek yoghurt as it doesn't contain any processed "stuff" unlike the fat free yoghurts.

I also reduced the amount of bread and pasta I eat.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jan 2014)

For the first time ever, I have looked at my weight and thought it was a bit high. Always used to hover around 12 stone, but a Summer of rest, boredom and no exercise has seen me get to near 13.5 stone! According to the charts at work, I'm 'over-weight' and need to be losing 12kg. I'll wait until the Christmas goodies are all gone then have a go, honest....


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> *I haven't *but noticed it in new posts with at least 2 very similar threads on the same page. The nature of forums eh.
> 
> I hope your not smoking continues apace nearly as much for the rest of us as yourself, it hasn't made you a little ray of sunshine on here recently.



That's because I've eaten so much I've become a walking eclipse of the sun


----------



## midliferider (20 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Do you work in ICU? I changed jobs last year after 15 years as an ICU nurse.



No I don't work in ICU but I have an interest and reasonable understanding about obesity. I am aware that some (or even majority) may not agree with my views.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2014)

vernon said:


> Diet and smoking are binary states and can easily be dispensed with: don't buy or smoke fags and eat less move more.
> 
> Bikes, lights, saddles and pedals have infinite permutations and deserve infinite threads.
> 
> I have if, you've taken the time to read my stopped smoking thread, incorporated advice to go elsewhere in the Health, Fitness and Training Thread. I only wanted congratulations and back slapping and not a strings of mitigating circumstances that make quitting difficult. I'll be posting no more on smoking because I've quit. I'll not be posting on weight loss because it won't happen in an interesting way.



Well done for quitting Vernon, I know quite a few people who have quit the demon weed, most say it is hard but deciding to stop is the first important step


----------



## vernon (20 Jan 2014)

Lullabelle said:


> Well done for quitting Vernon, I know quite a few people who have quit the demon weed, most say it is hard but deciding to stop is the first important step



Far from hard. I disrupted the smoking process by not not going to the newsagents or the tobacco counters in supermarkets. Even managed to lose weight during the first week of abstinence.

But enough!

No more from me until I'm fifteen stones......


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jan 2014)

First day of eating better started well. Started the day by taking the dog for a walk to the shop to do a fruit and veg raid!

Eaten very well today, cooked up a big batch of lentil beolegnaise which we had for evening meal and then portioned rest up for the freezer. We've walked to the swimming pool (1.5 miles away) and had a swim, then walked back!


----------



## midliferider (20 Jan 2014)

Assumed you had 3 main meals.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> Assumed you had 3 main meals.


Yes, banana and yogurt for brekkie, left over veggie chilli and rice at lunch time, and the lovely lentil boleganise for evening meal plus fruit snacks.


----------



## midliferider (20 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Yes, banana and yogurt for brekkie, left over veggie chilli and rice at lunch time, and the lovely lentil boleganise for evening meal plus fruit snacks.



That is great. No starvation. 3 main healthy meals and some exercise.
(I live to eat. I can not survive on just banana and yogurt for breakfast, I need to full my tummy with cereals/ porridge.)


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> That is great. No starvation. 3 main healthy meals and some exercise.
> (I live to eat. I can not survive on just banana and yogurt for breakfast, I need to full my tummy with cereals/ porridge.)


I usually have toast for breakfast, but I think it gets me off to a bad start. I quite like a banana breakfast but it can get boring. I'll probably have porridge tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I usually have toast for breakfast, but I think it gets me off to a bad start. I quite like a banana breakfast but it can get boring. I'll probably have porridge tomorrow.




Porridge or cereal with banana. Makes a good brekkie


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Yes, banana and yogurt for brekkie, left over veggie chilli and rice at lunch time, and the lovely lentil boleganise for evening meal plus fruit snacks.



Plenty of carbs to turn into fat then.


----------



## midliferider (20 Jan 2014)

Trouble with porridge is that it takes so long to cook in the morning.
So on weekday I often end up having "Fruit and Fibre" kind of cereal to fill up.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> Trouble with porridge is that it takes so long to cook in the morning.
> So on weekday I often end up having "Fruit and Fibre" kind of cereal to fill up.



4 minutes in the microwave. Put it on, shower, stir, eat


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Plenty of carbs to turn into fat then.


I've found in the past if you're careful with portion sizes then pasta and rice don't cause too many problems.


----------



## Saluki (20 Jan 2014)

I have been eating more healthily for nearly 3 weeks now. I have to say that I am feeling better, possibly a bit lighter too. My chocolate cravings are all but gone too, as are my crisp cravings. I still want cake but have so far resisted.
I have been walking my client's dogs more briskly too. Not enough in the way of cycling really but I'll get my bum back in gear soon.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jan 2014)

Saluki said:


> I have been eating more healthily for nearly 3 weeks now. I have to say that I am feeling better, possibly a bit lighter too. My chocolate cravings are all but gone too, as are my crisp cravings. I still want cake but have so far resisted.
> *I have been walking my client's dogs more briskly too*. Not enough in the way of cycling really but I'll get my bum back in gear soon.



My dog's very happy with the plan to be a bit healthier, means longer walks!


----------



## Saluki (20 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> My dog's very happy with the plan to be a bit healthier, means longer walks!


Mine too. It was gorgeous this afternoon at 4, the sun setting and the mist rising across the fields. I was quite sad to come back home but the older terrier was getting a bit tired.


----------



## redcard (20 Jan 2014)

If you want to lose weight then cut out the fruit and fat-free yoghurts!


----------



## Sara_H (31 Jan 2014)

Almost two weeks since I've been making an effort to eat better. Its been going well, I did weigh myself and I'd lost 3lb the first week, but haven't weighed myself since then.

Something has happened in that time thats changed my focus somewhat.

Last week my aunty had a heart attack, she had stenting and was discharged home and is recovering slowly but surely.
She's in her mid sixties and her consultant has told her that as my grandad (her dad) died of a heart attack at a similar age its likely that it she, her siblings and myself and my cousins may have a higher risk of having a similar fate.

So, I've spent a bit of time looking at reducing my risks. I take plenty of exersize, don't drink or somoke. I guess the only modification is diet. Looking at reducing the saturated fats and now having porridge with ground flaxseeds for breakfast!

OH is saying go and cholesterol checked as a baseline, which I'm considering.

Oh bugger. I'm getting old.


----------



## midliferider (1 Feb 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Last week my aunty had a heart attack, she had stenting and was discharged home and is recovering slowly but surely.
> She's in her mid sixties and her *consultant has told her that as my grandad (her dad) died of a heart attack at a similar age its likely that it she, her siblings and myself and my cousins may have a higher risk of having a similar fate.
> 
> Oh bugger. I'm getting old.*



It has nothing to do with your age. It is to do with your genes which you had no choice.
Assuming your facts are correct, I suggest you go and see your GP. Then the GP will be able to arrange all the tests needed to diagnose hypercholesterolaemia in the family. I think there is NICE guidance that GP will need to follow. You can access that yourself on line. It has implications for your children as well.


----------



## Sara_H (1 Feb 2014)

midliferider said:


> It has nothing to do with your age. It is to do with your genes which you had no choice.
> Assuming your facts are correct, I suggest you go and see your GP. Then the GP will be able to arrange all the tests needed to diagnose hypercholesterolaemia in the family. I think there is NICE guidance that GP will need to follow. You can access that yourself on line. It has implications for your children as well.


Yes I appreciate its genes, but I'm getting to an age where I can't avoid worrying about it. I asked my Mum if she thought she should consider adjusting her diet given whats just happened to my Aunt, and she just shrugged and said she thinks its too late to make a significant difference now 

Bad times, because another aunt (by marriage) has just moved to a care home. Although she's only just turned sixty, she's got advanced alzeimhers and it was no longer possible for her to live at home. 

All this family gloom is very sad making me a bit too aware of my own mortality. Are women allowed to have a mid life crisis?


----------



## midliferider (1 Feb 2014)

I must say that I agree with your mum.
With regard to mid life crisis, yes, you have freedom and choice to make up your own crisis at any age.


----------



## Sara_H (1 Feb 2014)

midliferider said:


> I must say that I agree with your mum.
> With regard to mid life crisis, yes, you have freedom and choice to make up your own crisis at any age.


Better trade the bike in for a sports car then!


----------



## midliferider (1 Feb 2014)

Ha ha, I have all of them.
Mid life crisis, road bike and lycra, so I am am a typical MAMIL and a sports car


----------



## Sara_H (1 Feb 2014)

midliferider said:


> Ha ha, I have all of them.
> Mid life crisis, road bike and lycra, so I am am a typical MAMIL and a sports car


Oh dear. I lost my husband to a mid life crisis. It wasn't much fun at the time, but I now have a better model in situ, so it all worked out well in the end!


----------



## midliferider (1 Feb 2014)

It hasn't for me so far.......


----------



## Sara_H (1 Feb 2014)

midliferider said:


> It hasn't for me so far.......


Oh dear, don't do anything silly that you'll regret later in life.


----------

